# Carnivore's "Cheater" Smoked Turkey



## carnivore (Nov 16, 2003)

The story behind this is when I first started getting into grilling I thought it would be fun to try smoked turkey in my Weber grill--so i told my mom not to make as much turkey, as i would be bringing the rest.  So the day before Thanksgiving I take my turkey, put it on the grill, and discover that the lid is not tall enough to contain this monster.  I run down to Lowe's, buy a cheap vertical smoker, assemble it, season it, and start smoking the turkey.  It was like 20 deg. out that day, and add to that the fact that i'd never used one of these smokers, and lets just say that after four hours of "cooking" the bird was still moving around.  Upset, I stuck the thing in the oven, cooked it and carved it.  Well, the thing didn't taste bad, but it had *NO smoked flavor at all.*

So here's the "cheater" solution I came up with:
I placed the cut up turkey in an aluminum pan, stuck it on one side of my kettle grill, lit charcoal on the other side and put hickory chips on the coals, and smoked the cut up turkey for 5-10 minutes.
I still get raves about my turkey to this day...


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 16, 2003)

carnivore!!!!!   

I'll have to e-mail you asap!!!  Someone is posting using your name   'Cause I know you would never cheat when it comes to smoking!!! not even in the beginning!!!!  :P


----------



## carnivore (Nov 16, 2003)

everyone's got to have their "dirty little secrets"  8) 
i guess it's not so secret now, though...


----------

